# Apisto's



## sswm (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anyone know a good store to buy some from(other than big al's)? Or if anyone breeds them around the GTA?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Managerie has some right now


----------



## sswm (Sep 15, 2007)

cool, do you know which kind?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Agazzi Double Reds I think


----------



## sswm (Sep 15, 2007)

great, thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

416 921 4966 just ask what they have save a trip


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, Managerie have various Apistos. More than what you would see in BA. But they don't have alot per shipment. You need to check from time to time to see what's in their shipment.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

*not much in right now.*

There isn't much available in the store right now. I have some apisto agassizi "reds" but are in a tank that is under quarantine.

There will be a much better selection in October (not too long from now)


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

So what's going on with this? I'm also looking for apistos, to house in my new tank sometime in the next month. I'll be making a trip to toronto on the 13th. Would rather get them from a breeder though... anyone know of someone?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Chloe,

Nice to see another sa dwarf cichlid fan 
I was at Menagerie's last sunday. Their aggie mixed reds are no longer under quarantine. A couple borelli's too but maybe gone now. Give the store a call. It's possible they got some more strains off local breeders since.. 
Good plant prices and selection. Next friday should bring new fish. 

Most of the BA also have aggies in stock atm.


----------



## cichlidland (Jan 7, 2007)

*Apistos*

I have seen 2 or 3 males at PJ's at Yorkdale Mall about a week ago. I think they occasionally have them. Check with them before going there.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave Morland in the Barrie area breeds all kinds of Apistos. Those interested PM me and I'll send you his contact info.
Joe


----------

